# Unum esse Deum



## francisgranada

Mi pregunta es si esta frase así, en acusativo, tiene algún sentido o es incorrecto?


----------



## CapnPrep

Querría decir "se come a un dios".


----------



## francisgranada

CapnPrep said:


> Querría decir "se come a un dios".


 
No ... No existe un contexto preciso, he leido esta "frase" en algun libro hace años. Quería significar algo como "es solo un Dios" o "Dios es único". Pero no sé si sea correcto así en acusativo en vez de "Unus est Deus".


----------



## diamanti

[...] unum *esse *deum.


----------



## Cagey

diamanti's suggestion is good:

The accusative forms _unum_ and _deum_ would be correct with _esse_, the infinitive if it were what someone said or thought:
_[dixit] unum esse deum_. (He said that god was one.) 

As a stand-alone statement, "_unum est deum_" is not correct.


----------



## francisgranada

Cagey said:


> diamanti's suggestion is good:
> 
> The accusative forms _unum_ and _deum_ would be correct with _esse_, the infinitive if it were what someone said or thought:
> _[dixit] unum esse deum_. (He said that god was one.)
> 
> As a stand-alone statement, "_unum est deum_" is not correct.


 
Thank you for the precise explanation.


----------



## Peano

At first I also thought of an indirect sentence, kind of "Francisgranada legit unum esse deum".
But I think it might be possible as well to have a neuter "DEUM" more abstract than a particular "DEUS" or "DEA", as God is typically an abstract noun. Maybe as a synonym of "DEITAS".


----------



## francisgranada

Peano said:


> At first I also thought of an indirect sentence, kind of "Francisgranada legit unum esse deum".
> But I think it might be possible as well to have a neuter "DEUM" more abstract than a particular "DEUS" or "DEA", as God is typically an abstract noun. Maybe as a synonym of "DEITAS".


 
It's interesting. I can say to this is only that the "Deum" was there meant as the "christian God" (but this may not contradict to what you say: "there is only one deity, i.e. *the* God").

(but I don't know if the neuter deum does really exist)


----------

